# Bow-Wow-Ful Dog Cookies



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Bow-Wow-Ful Dog Cookies

1 cup rolled oat
1/3 cup margarine 
1 cup boiling water
3/4 cup cornmeal
2 tsp. white sugar
2 tsp. beef bouillon granules
1/2 cup milk
1 cup cheddar cheese (shredded)
1 egg 
3 cups whole wheat flour

Preheat the oven to 325 F and grease cookie sheets

Mix the oats, margarine and boiling water in a large bowl and let set for ten minutes.

Add the cornmeal, sugar, bouillon, milk, cheese, egg to the oats, water, margarine mixture and blend well.

Add the flour to the above mixture 1 cup at a time, until it forms a stiff dough.

Knead dough onto a lightly floured surface, mixing in additional flour as necessary until dough is smooth and no longer sticky. Roll or pat dough to 1/2 inch thickness. Cut into shapes with cookie cutter or pizza cutters work great to make cracker shapes. 

place on greased cookie sheets and bake in preheated oven (325) until golden brown. Cool and store in a container.


----------

